# Satellite internet in India - Too costly ?



## din (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone ever used / using satellite internet in India ? Any details ? Its too costly ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

1 of my frenz had that setup in his cafe it was pretty good .... he had taken some franchisee or something


----------



## din (Jul 31, 2007)

The place where I live has no other options than Reliance (CDMA), so using that rt now. I have seen one iWay net cafe near here, using some type of dish antena. But I think sify is giving that option only to net cafe owners.

@iMav , would you please check with your friend for the details ? Like what exactly it is, whether its for net cafe only, whats the cost etc ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

i will certainly ask him but i doubt whether its feasible for a single home user ....


----------

